# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Ertugruli

## Neteorm

Ertugruli, i njohur shpesh me titullin Gazi (1188-1281) ishte babai i Osmanit I, themeluesi i Perandorisë Osmane. Ai ishte udhëheqës i fisit Kaji të turqve Oguzë. Kur arriti në Anadoll nga Turkmenistani, me 400 kalorësit e tij, për të ndihmuar selxhukët rumë kundër Bizantit, Ertugruli arriti të lidhte zinxhirin e ngjarjeve që do të çonin në themelimin e Perandorisë Osmane. Ashtu si djali i tij, Osmani dhe si pasardhësit e tij, Ertugrul njihet edhe me titullin Gazi, që ka kuptimin: luftëtar heroik për kauzën e Islamit.
Ai u bë bej i kajive pasi i ndihmoi selxhukët kundër bizantëve. Qyteti ku ai vdiq, u bë edhe kryeqyteti i Perandorisë Otomane, nën sundimin e Osmanit të Parë. Ertugruli pati edhe dy djem të tjerë.

Parardhësi 
Sylejman Shah	
Perandoria Osmane 
12271281	
Pasardhësi 
Osman I

https://youtu.be/L1Dp5L-yNrs

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Si grup rock-u duken. Sikur jan Metallica qe do kendojne "smoke on the water".

----------


## Neteorm

Filmi eshte shume terheqes sidomos per femrat shqiptare lol

----------


## Ilir-Arber

> Ertugruli, i njohur shpesh me titullin Gazi (1188-1281) ishte babai i Osmanit I, themeluesi i Perandorisë Osmane. Ai ishte udhëheqës i fisit Kaji të turqve Oguzë. Kur arriti në Anadoll nga Turkmenistani, me 400 kalorësit e tij, për të ndihmuar selxhukët rumë kundër Bizantit, Ertugruli arriti të lidhte zinxhirin e ngjarjeve që do të çonin në themelimin e Perandorisë Osmane. Ashtu si djali i tij, Osmani dhe si pasardhësit e tij, Ertugrul njihet edhe me titullin Gazi, që ka kuptimin: luftëtar heroik për kauzën e Islamit.
> Ai u bë bej i kajive pasi i ndihmoi selxhukët kundër bizantëve. Qyteti ku ai vdiq, u bë edhe kryeqyteti i Perandorisë Otomane, nën sundimin e Osmanit të Parë. Ertugruli pati edhe dy djem të tjerë.
> 
> Parardhësi 
> Sylejman Shah	
> Perandoria Osmane 
> 12271281	
> Pasardhësi 
> Osman I
> ...




D.m.th, ky eshte zanafilla e shkaterrimit te kombeve te qyteteruara?

Osmani i pare ishte Nomad, ishte ne krye te nje bande hajdutesh (myslymane, çifute dhe te krishtere), qe fillimisht grabisnin Bizantinet, pastaj Osmanit iu bashkangjiten dhe nomade te tjere e keshtu filloi historia e Osmaneve.

"Kulture" e fushave Aziatike, kulture barinjsh e barbaresh!

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Filmi eshte shume terheqes sidomos per femrat shqiptare lol


Nuk e diskutoj se mbase filmi edhe mundet te jet i bukur (po e anashkaloj faktin qe pelqehet nga femrat) por turqit i kam imagjinuar me çallma ne koke...jo si rockstar.

----------

